# Removing/Replacing Trunklid torsion bars



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Back in August, you guys showed how to add an aftermarket spoiler, including a mention of replacing the trunklid torsion bars. Could you please explain the procedure? I've tried to replace mine, but they are so tight that I'm afraid that when they release they'll send me shooting across the street.

Thanks


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I'll look at the ESM tonight and see if it gives any info to help you out. Have you tried to replace them going throught the backseat with the trunk lid closed?


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *I'll look at the ESM tonight and see if it gives any info to help you out. Have you tried to replace them going throught the backseat with the trunk lid closed? *


Slurppie,
I thought of that, but figured that with the trunklid closed, the torsion bar would be at it's most stressed. If anything, I figured that the least stress would be when the trunk is fully open (supported by a pole/etc.)

-Greg


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

your probably right...I'll take a look when I get home tonight.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *your probably right...I'll take a look when I get home tonight. *


thanks for the assist...


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *thanks for the assist... *


 Got your answer, Do it with the trunk down, climb inside and pop them off. If you try it with it open holy sh*t look out! That's what the tech said.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Got your answer, Do it with the trunk down, climb inside and pop them off. If you try it with it open holy sh*t look out! That's what the tech said. *


Hardcore,
Are you just yankin my chain???? Wouldn't they be under the MOST pressure when the trunk is closed (i.e. ready to push the trunklid up as soon as the lock is released???)

Are you just trying to get me sliced and diced?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *Hardcore,
> Are you just yankin my chain???? Wouldn't they be under the MOST pressure when the trunk is closed (i.e. ready to push the trunklid up as soon as the lock is released???)
> 
> Are you just trying to get me sliced and diced? *


 Well I had to ask again, The techs tell me actually you can do it either way, lay inside the trunk and prop the lid up if you want but watch out the thing doesn't fall on you, for that reason they like to do it with it closed. Put vise grips on one end of the spring so you can controll it when you pop it off, use a screw driver. The real bitch is they said putting them back on, they said thats alot harder. Poping them off isn't that bad, so they say.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Nothing of value that I saw on the ESM, sorry.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

I put the small helper springs on mine to allow the trunk to raise up easily after I installed the spoiler. I can post a pic if you want.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *I put the small helper springs on mine to allow the trunk to raise up easily after I installed the spoiler. I can post a pic if you want. *


It never hurst to have a reference.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *It never hurst to have a reference. *


Here's a pic of my helper spring. Easy to install... 10 minutes.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Here's a pic of my helper spring. Easy to install... 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ed, is that you? I tried using the part# you gave me for this kit, no dice. Maybe only available in Canada, eh???


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

I'll try again tonight with the vise grips...


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *Ed, is that you? I tried using the part# you gave me for this kit, no dice. Maybe only available in Canada, eh??? *


Ya, it's me... Ed. That part number should have worked. Try just buying springs at Pet Boys. Anything close should be OK. What the heck... it's not my car.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *I'll try again tonight with the vise grips... *


 Try big needle nose vise grips, Prop up trunk.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *Back in August, you guys showed how to add an aftermarket spoiler, including a mention of replacing the trunklid torsion bars. Could you please explain the procedure? I've tried to replace mine, but they are so tight that I'm afraid that when they release they'll send me shooting across the street.
> 
> Thanks *


Use aftermarket springs and cover them with that plastic stuff that they wrap oranges with at the supermarket. It work fine, one spring on each side and when I pop the trunk it opens about a foot. Mine have been on close to a year now.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Update!

After 90 minutes and 3 bruised knuckles, I finally got these replaced. Thanks to hardcore for his suggestion to use needle nose vise grips. These are great for getting enough torque onto the bars to get the new ones in place. They also make getting the old bars off easier. Here's a step-by-step with a really bad homemade pic: (OK, pic looks like crap on this server, pivot end has a hook on it's side, not as wide as clip end...)

Clip end ....................................... Pivot end
---------------------------------------------------------
| 
| 
|
|_____|

^
| Place vise grip here
|

1. Climb into trunk, and support trunklid FULLY open to keep from falling (I used an adjustable mini garden rake). This also takes the most pressure possible off the torsion bars, so they won't spring off with quite as much force (still a LOT, though...)

2. Using needle nose vise grips, place grips on clip end of torsion bar. Position lengthwise (front to back), so that you get both sides of the U-shaped bar end. Rotate vise grip towards back of car. Be careful, and grip tightly. When the bar releases, the spring wants to jump. Then rotate bar to release pin end out of other side (Pivot end).

3. Installation is reverse of step 2. Repeat procedure for other bar as well (there are two bars, the "right" and "left"). I suggest doing one completely before attempting the other (good for reference.)

Hope this helps everyone out there, and just wanted to let everyone know that I'm happy with the results. The parts cost $7.50 each ($15 total). Before, when I released the trunk lock, the trunklid only popped open 1/8 inch, and the lid would fall unless the lid was opened fully. Now, it opens a full inch, and the trunklid does not fall regardless of position.

Part numbers: 84432-8J020 and 84432-8J020


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *Update!
> | Place vise grip here
> |
> 
> ...


Excellent write up. Thanks...
Cheers.


----------

